# Looking for hard-to-find floor flange



## nkemper (Jul 10, 2015)

Greetings,
Pardon my poor vernacular, but I'm looking for a bulk quantity source for cast iron floor flanges with 1/2" FIP x 3-3/8" diameter flange with 3 counter-sunk screw holes.
My searches at local hardware & plumbing supply houses, as well as Google Search have turned up blank, so I'm turning to the world of professional plumbers.

I have a few of these flanges left over from an inherited inventory, but am really struggling to find a new and current source for production of a niche specialty product and would like to retain consistency in manufacturing.

Any help for a new source, or an explanation as to why these are no longer made/available will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Our Parts Gopher knows where to get those...
Her name is Helen Waite...
If you want to find out more, go to Helen Waite....


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I actually have a customer named Helen waite. Always get a good laugh when she calls.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Haha , i got that ! Go to hell and wait lmao !!!!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

nkemper said:


> Greetings,
> Pardon my poor vernacular, but I'm looking for a bulk quantity source for cast iron floor flanges with 1/2" FIP x 3-3/8" diameter flange with 3 counter-sunk screw holes.
> My searches at local hardware & plumbing supply houses, as well as Google Search have turned up blank, so I'm turning to the world of professional plumbers.
> 
> ...



:no:

We are looking for people to read the rules. Plumbing professionals only and an introduction is required. Are you blind? Maybe that's why you can't find your part. :yes:


----------

